# Stacy Westfall



## 40232

Okay, this lady was my hero after I seen you winning run bareback and bridleless on Roxy several years ago. My thoughts have changed drastically. I went to Quarterfest and she was a clinician there. I was SO excited to meet her, and I was expecting to have a conversation with her, and was super nervous. First we went up and asked to take a picture with her and she said yep and we got that. And that whole experience was over. My heart literally shattered. All she was doing was trying to sell her merchandise and standed there.

Also, I bought one of her awesome halters. It broke as soon as my horse went swimming in it. (Knot untied). I bought her ball. It deflates within a day. I am extremely disappointed. I feel like she was a fraud all along ): your thoughts?


----------



## palogal

She's most likely just like the rest of the 'big boys'. She was better before she was big  It happens. Craig Cameron went the same way. I used to really like him until he became a salesman. Look up Buck Branaman. He doesn't have products to sell. Probably one of the only good ones left.


----------



## nrhareiner

I know Stacy personally and have for years. She shows the same NRHA circuit I do and has for years. 

I will pass on a secret I learned a long time ago when I worked in the music industry. These people are not your freinds. If they where freinds with every person they came into contact with they would have no personal life. This is her job. No different then any other profestional. There is just not enough time in the day to stand and chat with everyone. Just not posible.

Next to the stuff you bought. Stacy does not make that stuff. She simply puts her name on it. Most is made my Weaver leather. If you have a problem with the product contact Stacy through her web site and let her know or contact Weaver and tell them. Chances are they will make it right. Just like any business would.

It is not about you being her freind or her yours. It is about what info she has that has been proven to work that you can use. Take that use it if you can and go on.


----------



## Saddlebag

That's what happens when one gets caught up in sponsorship. They build you a nice arena and then you have to sell their products. The sponsors don't care if you're dead on your feet from the flu, you gotta get out and perform, and sell.


----------



## 40232

nrhareiner said:


> I know Stacy personally and have for years. She shows the same NRHA circuit I do and has for years.
> 
> I will pass on a secret I learned a long time ago when I worked in the music industry. These people are not your freinds. If they where freinds with every person they came into contact with they would have no personal life. This is her job. No different then any other profestional. There is just not enough time in the day to stand and chat with everyone. Just not posible.
> 
> Next to the stuff you bought. Stacy does not make that stuff. She simply puts her name on it. Most is made my Weaver leather. If you have a problem with the product contact Stacy through her web site and let her know or contact Weaver and tell them. Chances are they will make it right. Just like any business would.
> 
> It is not about you being her freind or her yours. It is about what info she has that has been proven to work that you can use. Take that use it if you can and go on.


I did contact Stacy through her website years ago. I never got a response. We spent over $200 on her products, and all of them were a disapointment. 

And literally, she was doing nothing, other than just standing there looking around. All I wanted to do was share how much of an inspiration she was to me and how I followed her path and did bareback and bridleless.


----------



## 40232

palogal said:


> She's most likely just like the rest of the 'big boys'. She was better before she was big  It happens. Craig Cameron went the same way. I used to really like him until he became a salesman. Look up Buck Branaman. He doesn't have products to sell. Probably one of the only good ones left.



Yeah, it seems like all big time trainers are like that. We get a monthly Clinton Anderson magazine on products he's selling. :b Why can't people care more about the actual training and not how much profit they can get?


----------



## palogal

KylieHuitema said:


> Yeah, it seems like all big time trainers are like that. We get a monthly Clinton Anderson magazine on products he's selling. :b Why can't people care more about the actual training and not how much profit they can get?



They have to eat too  CA stuff is actually really high quality. The halters anyway. Not that I would buy one, I can make my own that do just fine.


----------



## nrhareiner

I was not there so I can not say why. I do know that she has always been nice to me over the years.

I have a few of her videos and they are what they are. Information given in a very straight forward way. I find them informative if not new. I do not buy products that anyone person endorses. Just not my thing.

As to why or why she did not talk to you? Again it might be my back ground as I have been around entertainers for so long. Most of them do not talk to people or interact with them for the most part. Mark Miller from Sawyer Brown just to run as fast as he could the other direction from fans. Again just too much going on. What you see is just a snap shot in time. So past that I can not say. Just might have been a bad day?


----------



## bsms

I'm SOOO glad I don't have to have a public life! I really like dogs. I like horses a lot. People? Hmmmm...not so much.

I'd also hate having my every bad day be publicized on the Internet! I have too many of them already. :wink:


----------



## smrobs

OP, keep in mind that, while she may endorse the products, that doesn't mean that she uses them. If they aren't good quality, then that is the fault of the maker, not her. If putting her name on something in order to get money for her endorsement makes her a fraud, then so is nearly every sports star, race car driver, and rodeo rider.

Also, people in her position meet hundreds or thousands of people at every event that think themselves her best friend because they maybe exchanged a "hi" 2-3+ years ago...if that. They have to learn to be curteous without being overly friendly as to keep the lines moving and to keep from being over-whelmed.


----------



## 40232

smrobs said:


> OP, keep in mind that, while she may endorse the products, that doesn't mean that she uses them. If they aren't good quality, then that is the fault of the maker, not her. If putting her name on something in order to get money for her endorsement makes her a fraud, then so is nearly every sports star, race car driver, and rodeo rider.
> 
> Also, people in her position meet hundreds or thousands of people at every event that think themselves her best friend because they maybe exchanged a "hi" 2-3+ years ago...if that. They have to learn to be curteous without being overly friendly as to keep the lines moving and to keep from being over-whelmed.



We were literally the only people at her stand, with barely anyone else at other stands. At that time I must have been 8 or 9, so in that perspective I was just heartbroken. The one reason I was real excited for the trip is to meet her. Like literally I remember being scared of walking up to her for a picture, and I had this huge grin on my face


----------



## Shropshirerosie

KylieHuitema said:


> Okay, this lady was my hero after I seen you winning run bareback and bridleless on Roxy several years ago. My thoughts have changed drastically. I went to Quarterfest and she was a clinician there. I was SO excited to meet her, and I was expecting to have a conversation with her, and was super nervous. First we went up and asked to take a picture with her and she said yep and we got that. And that whole experience was over. My heart literally shattered. All she was doing was trying to sell her merchandise and standed there.
> 
> Also, I bought one of her awesome halters. It broke as soon as my horse went swimming in it. (Knot untied). I bought her ball. It deflates within a day. I am extremely disappointed. I feel like she was a fraud all along ): your thoughts?



Or to put it another way:

You went to a clinic of hers, and afterwards were lucky enough that she stayed behind to meet fans. Even better, she took the time to have a smiley picture taken with you despite the fact that she'd been working xx hours that day and EVERYONE wanted a chat and a picture.

The price of the clinic was lower than it might have been because she's organised some clever sponsorship deal with tack manufacturers to supplement her income. If she hadn't done that, your ticket price would have been double.

Unfortunately, the two items you bought were below par. Luckily, you kept the receipts and can contact the manufacturers.


----------



## BBBCrone

It's hard when you are young and you have adoration for someone and feel that particular someone just stepped all over you. I had a similar experience once. Well not me but a friend of mine did. She loved Barry Manilow. Okay so yeah I'm old and yeah I actually paid to see him.  Go figure. Anyway she had won back stage passes to get her pic taken and meet him and he treated her like garbage. Was worried about his chicken dinner or some such thing as I recall. She was crushed. Man I can't believe I admitted to going to this concert in public. *sighs*

It happens. They are there to do a job and worrying about how someone feels isn't on the top of their list. It isn't that they aren't nice people (well okay, I'm sure some are not). It isn't that they don't do their job well. It's just the lifestyle and what they have to do. Her training is still very good. She still knows her stuff. Her products are not hers and that's been addressed. Now it's time to just move on and realize that this stuff happens.


----------



## BlooBabe

I rode in a demonstration with her once and she didn't remember me three days later. It's not personal, its just her life. She meets a hundreds if not thousands of people at each event so it is a little disheartening but that's life.


----------



## nrhareiner

It really is the way it is. I drove Tony Braxton's bus for 6 months. I would lay good money she doesn't remember me. Same with the vast majority of other people I have diven for. Heck some I don't even remember. That is really just how life goes at times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KountryPrincess

palogal said:


> They have to eat too  CA stuff is actually really high quality. The halters anyway. Not that I would buy one, I can make my own that do just fine.


I looooove my CA mecate reins I bought at a thing he put on last year. It was not a clinic, more like a show, and of course he was selling a ton of products, but **** those are nice reins. Great feel, good quality, wish I had bought some years ago. My friend belongs to the No Worries club so she used her discount so I got them for a pretty good price.


----------



## franknbeans

So what year was this in? You called her years ago? Did you specifically call the number on her site about her products being less than you expected? That is what you need to do, but it may be to late now, I have a feeling this was a while ago.


----------



## 40232

franknbeans said:


> So what year was this in? You called her years ago? Did you specifically call the number on her site about her products being less than you expected? That is what you need to do, but it may be to late now, I have a feeling this was a while ago.




I emailed the email it said if you have problems with your stuff, etc etc. I checked my email daily for months until I finally gave up. For the halter I am going to a local tack shop so they can figure out the knot problem. As for the ball, I will buy garage sale ones for now on, which are sadly more reliable.


----------



## wetrain17

You need to let this go. She doesn't owe you anything. You should be happy she agreed to a picture. You're not entitled to spend hours and continuous conversation with her even if youre the only one at her stand. I'm sure she has a lot on her plate, more then you could ever imagine. Would it have been nice to spend some time with her? Sure, but for all she knows you could be some psycho fan. Just saying...

As far as the products you bought, contact the supplier, or the company who made it, not her.


----------



## 40232

wetrain17 said:


> You need to let this go. She doesn't owe you anything. You should be happy she agreed to a picture. You're not entitled to spend hours and continuous conversation with her even if youre the only one at her stand. I'm sure she has a lot on her plate, more then you could ever imagine. Would it have been nice to spend some time with her? Sure, but for all she knows you could be some psycho fan. Just saying...
> 
> As far as the products you bought, contact the supplier, or the company who made it, not her.


Who says I haven't let it go? I was just asking people's opinions on her as I have seen countless posts about Clinton Anderson, Pat and Linda, etcetc. As for the products, the ball is in the trash for who knows how long, and the halter is in A box of stuff that needs to be out of the way. 

I'm just glad I didn't ever attend the clinics with her. Literally, I didn't see her smile once. I remember her watching reining patterns with her head rested on her hand with that look that she wasn't enjoying her job at all. All I am taking from the experience is "wow, i met one of the amazing natural horsemanship trainers" and leave it at that.


----------



## nrhareiner

First not sure why you would not wish to audit or ride in a clinic of hers? She has a lot to offer. Next how would you like to have her look when watching a reining class? A smile does not always equil happy or enjoyment. Nor does the lack of one say are hate what you are doing.

Also, I would not consider Stacy a natural horsemanship trainer.


----------



## palogal

She's just not personable it seems which will hurt her business in the end. There's a balance between getting to involved with her fans and this. It is what it is in the end though, she lost a customer in you and I'll bet you won't be the last.


----------



## nrhareiner

The things is you are judging a person on one interaction. I really dislike it when people do that. You liked her b/c of what she did in a free stile reining class and you dislike her now b/c of one meeting that lasted less then a few min. Both are wrong.

I have found that most trainers are not people persons. Which is fine. I do not use a trainer for myself. I use them for my horse. As long as that person can do what I want and pay them for that is all I care about. Stacy is no different. She is a very good trainer. I have always found her personable and nice. However I could care less about that. The info she has is valuble and useful. Take it and use it.

I will tell you one more thing I learned from over 10 years working in the music industry. Do not ask to meet your idals. They will never live up to what you have in your mind. It is just not posible.


----------



## wetrain17

KylieHuitema said:


> Who says I haven't let it go?


 
Your actions do. You continued to whine about it after nrhareiner gave a very reasonable and logical explaination. 

People come on here to dicuss training differences between pat, clint, whomever. Now it usually turns into a debate, which is fine. But people don't start a thread about a trainer blowing them off at an event. It was the same as kid finding out their superhero isnt real. You're hurt and disappointed, we get it and wanted a reason why it happened. You were given that reason.


----------



## 40232

wetrain17 said:


> Your actions do. You continued to whine about it after nrhareiner gave a very reasonable and logical explaination.
> 
> People come on here to dicuss training differences between pat, clint, whomever. Now it usually turns into a debate, which is fine. But people don't start a thread about a trainer blowing them off at an event. It was the same as kid finding out their superhero isnt real. You're hurt and disappointed, we get it and wanted a reason why it happened. You were given that reason.



Well my reason for starting this thread was just to hear thoughts about Stacy Westfall, her training and my own experience. It's everyone elses choice on how to respond, like I said I was impressed by her bareback and bridleless which was flawless with Roxy.


----------



## wetrain17

KylieHuitema said:


> Okay, this lady was my hero after I seen you winning run bareback and bridleless on Roxy several years ago. My thoughts have changed drastically. I went to Quarterfest and she was a clinician there. I was SO excited to meet her, and I was expecting to have a conversation with her, and was super nervous. First we went up and asked to take a picture with her and she said yep and we got that. And that whole experience was over. My heart literally shattered. All she was doing was trying to sell her merchandise and standed there.
> 
> Also, I bought one of her awesome halters. It broke as soon as my horse went swimming in it. (Knot untied). I bought her ball. It deflates within a day. I am extremely disappointed. I feel like she was a fraud all along ): your thoughts?


 
That was your first post. At no point did you ask to discuss her training methods.


----------



## 40232

wetrain17 said:


> That was your first post. At no point did you ask to discuss her training methods.






EXCUSE ME EVERYONE!

What do you think of Stacy Westfall's training methods? 

I liked her bareback/bridleless run on Roxy. I have watched some of her DVD's and even know she knows how to train, I believe CA and Parelli videos are better.

Thoughts?


----------



## garlicbunny

I met Craig Camerson last year at the Equine Affair. He had a big smile and hugged me while my hubby took a pic. I also watched him in the warm up arena and my friend also got a pic with him. All the while just as nice as can be. I am sure they all probably like horses more than most people and as someone said they are there to teach while we learn. On the other hand if he hadn't been so nice I sure could see myself in the posters shoes and then again everyone has a bad day now and then. This year the one for me to see is Ken McNabb..


----------



## 40232

garlicbunny said:


> I met Craig Camerson last year at the Equine Affair. He had a big smile and hugged me while my hubby took a pic. I also watched him in the warm up arena and my friend also got a pic with him. All the while just as nice as can be. I am sure they all probably like horses more than most people and as someone said they are there to teach while we learn. On the other hand if he hadn't been so nice I sure could see myself in the posters shoes and then again everyone has a bad day now and then. This year the one for me to see is Ken McNabb..


I really want to go to one of his clinics, I see alot of posts about him. Where is he based from?


----------



## nrhareiner

Ok lets brake this down. First the OP really asked 2 questions. One she asked who was the best trainer. The proof of that is Stacy. She has proven over and over again she can train a horse. She steps out of her confort zone all the time. Showing Mounted Shooting shows that. Where she again has proven she can train a horse.

Next CA. Again at one point and time he has shown he can train a horse and he has proof of this. However I think he read the wright on the wall. While he can train if he had stayed just as a trainer he would have been midle of the road in the reining and reined cow horse world. He has proven to be a much better showman and that is what he has been doing.

Now for PP. That man could not train he wa out of a paper bag. Take away all the showmanship he puts into his shows and that is what they are shows. Really watch what he is doing and whatch his horses. They are tricks nothing more nothing less. While they are fun to watch and I am sure for some fun to teach their horses. That is not training. He has tried several times to show and has yet to get it done.

Next question was the DVDs. Keep in mind that Stacy does not have the productions budget that CA and PP has. So strip all that away and get down to nuts and bolts. Stacys info is shown in a very clear and presice way. She uses horses of different levels of training. She shows what can and does go wrong and how to fix it. What you get with her videos are shippids of how to train certain things.

Now for CA and PP. These DVDs have more production. More energy and what they are pediling is a program. While this may be fine and needed for some I do not want a program. I want to see what a proven trainer does to get the results they get with their horses. That is what you get with Stacy that is what you get if you get a Shawn Flarada DVD and many other proven trainers who do DVDs. They are nippids in time showing how to get the results that THEY get with their horses. That is what makes a good trainer. Not the marketing not the show. Which is what you get with PP and CA.


----------



## horselessmom

I have to say that knowing that Stacy didn't encourage an interested 9 year old kid to talk to her really colored my opinion of her. That's a shame, really, that she didn't find a snippet of energy to encourage a kid, no matter how bad her day was. But I'm also speaking as a mom of a 10 year old kid. I would've told my kid not to expect anything, but I would've been taken aback by her reaction as described. 

One of my kid's trainers was like that--low energy, seldom smiled, never volunteered a bit of information, though did answer questions. She was positive in lessons and didn't yell or anything like that. For a while we just accepted her for what she was--not a people's person. Everything was fine. Only after changing barns we realized how emotionally draining that trainer was. It is difficult to be with a person who struggles to communicate. 

I read some of Stacy's blog some years ago, and I was also turned off by her grammatical errors and poor spelling. Not a big deal, really, but she doesn't seem to be a skilled communicator. And that's okay. There are plenty of trainers who are selling their brand more effectively, for better or for worse. There's choice.

I agree that the OP shouldn't have expected personal attention or to be friends with Stacy, but empathize with the OP.


----------



## palogal

I agree. It's pretty bad business not to try and engage your customer. To most people that would follow SW, horses are a hobby and most of those people have a very personal relationship with their horses and they are mostly pets. The horse is a luxury item and those people don't need horses. So, if you're offering a service that people truly do not need, you better do your best to market yourself and that service. 


People that make a living with horses, don't use CA, PP, SW or any of them.

They use top notch trainers in their discipline and don't care if the trainer is personable or not, they expect the horse to make money and as long as that is accomplished, they could care less how personable the trainer is.

Point is...Stacey Westfall, Clinton Anderson and whoever else, are not necessary. They need to market themselves to appeal to their audience.


----------



## 40232

nrhareiner said:


> Now for PP. That man could not train he wa out of a paper bag. Take away all the showmanship he puts into his shows and that is what they are shows. Really watch what he is doing and whatch his horses. They are tricks nothing more nothing less. While they are fun to watch and I am sure for some fun to teach their horses. That is not training. He has tried several times to show and has yet to get it done.
> 
> .


I largely disagree with this. I used his 7 games, and join up to bring a very shy, untrustinf, introverted horse out of her shell. She was soft and supple, and when I sold her, her owners went on to make it so anyone could ride her. I grew up with Parelli as my base. The lady who taught me trains her horses with the parelli methods, and they are calm and safe. I was ever so amazed with how supple her mare is.


----------



## GotaDunQH

OP...I'm sorry you felt put off by Stacy and that she didn't act they way you wanted her to. But she's not obliged to act the way YOU want her to. And she's not an NH trainer....she's a regular ole reining trainer.


----------



## palogal

KylieHuitema said:


> I largely disagree with this. I used his 7 games, and join up to bring a very shy, untrustinf, introverted horse out of her shell. She was soft and supple, and when I sold her, her owners went on to make it so anyone could ride her. I grew up with Parelli as my base. The lady who taught me trains her horses with the parelli methods, and they are calm and safe. I was ever so amazed with how supple her mare is.


Before you get buried on this one.... Most real horse people are not Parelli fans. I personally think he's great. I make A LOT Of money fixing horses owned by people that bought his ridiculous method.


----------



## GotaDunQH

palogal said:


> Before you get buried on this one.... Most real horse people are not Parelli fans. I personally think he's great. I make A LOT Of money fixing horses owned by people that bought his ridiculous method.


Truer words have never been spoken. If you actually want to ride your horse (instead of playing mind-numbing games on the ground) and actually want to teach your horse body control and self-carriage, then look elsewhere. He nor his wife have a clue when it comes to training a horse under saddle. Me? I'd rather swing a leg over and ride then nag a horse into being my pal on the ground.


----------



## palogal

Although, I will say there is NOTHING funnier than Linda's impression of a Dressage rider. Completely bass ackwards.


----------



## Poneigh

horselessmom said:


> I have to say that knowing that Stacy didn't encourage an interested 9 year old kid to talk to her really colored my opinion of her. That's a shame, really, that she didn't find a snippet of energy to encourage a kid, no matter how bad her day was. But I'm also speaking as a mom of a 10 year old kid. I would've told my kid not to expect anything, but I would've been taken aback by her reaction as described.
> .


I dont know that we really have enough information to judge Stacy here, so far we just know that the OP asked for a picture and got a picture, it doesnt appear she asked questions or anything and Stacy just ignored her and walked away...I dont think we have enough information without being there or more details from the OP to say even what "her reaction" was.

Ive never met Stacy Westfall and I probably never will but if I did I wouldnt expect much personal attention from her there is only one of her to go around.


----------



## VelvetsAB

KylieHuitema said:


> I'm just glad I didn't ever attend the clinics with her. Literally, I didn't see her smile once. I remember her watching reining patterns with her head rested on her hand with that look that she wasn't enjoying her job at all.


_If I paid big bucks to ride in a clinic with a higher up trainer, I would probably not appreciate them standing around laughing it up the whole time. I would hope they were taking my time and riding seriously, and concentrating on what I was doing._


----------



## Muppetgirl

I read the first post.....I have worked for and somewhat personally know a bit time reining trainer here in Canada. Here is what I've gathered through being exposed to this persons life.

1. They are constantly being chased around by groupies at shows
2. They are constantly being asked for help
3. They have their own personal and professional goals to meet while dealing with everyone else
4. They are spread thin
5. Everyone wants a piece of them.....

I sometimes wonder when the last time someone just called them to say 'Hi, how are you?' Instead of 'my horse is doing this' or 'can you' or 'when will you' or 'how can I fix this'.......seriously it's a steady stream of demands. If I text this person and don't hear back for two weeks....I don't take it to heart, I understand.


----------



## nvr2many

I just need to say, 8 or 9?? OMG, I have 9 and 10 yr old step daughters and I can tell you that they don't see things the way they are at all!! The things they interpret as truth??!! So, I guess what I am saying is that at 8-9 yrs old maybe you were seeing things differently than they were? And as far as letting it go, I am assuming it was years ago so, yes, you need to let it go. And was it at that time you bought these items?? You say you waited months for a reply?? I don't know, maybe its me but something just isn't right here.


----------



## nvr2many

KylieHuitema said:


> Well my reason for starting this thread was just to hear thoughts about Stacy Westfall, her training and my own experience. It's everyone elses choice on how to respond, like I said I was impressed by her bareback and bridleless which was flawless with Roxy.


But you are not talking about her training, you are griping about getting warm and fuzzy time. Not training.

OOPS, EDIT: I see wetrain covered this, sorry!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

nvr2many said:


> But you are not talking about her training, you are griping about getting warm and fuzzy time. Not training.
> 
> OOPS, EDIT: I see wetrain covered this, sorry!


I also feel it bears pointing out that the OP called Stacy Westfall a fraud, apparently because she (the OP) didn't get said-"warm and fuzzy time" and because the products she bought weren't up to par (it could very well be that the individual products themselves were faulty, not the entire line of products). That doesn't say to me that she's gotten over it at all.

FWIW, I like CA's methods. I've had to fix a spoiled Parelli horse, and there were a couple of people at my old barn who claimed to do Parelli, but basically just let their horses do whatever they wanted. I haven't watched anything of Stacy Westfall except her bridleless and bareback freestyle reining performance. She seems to know what she's about with a horse and I think I'd like to audit one of her clinics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

I guess I choose good trainers by their interactions with horses, not people.

People suck, I can talk to horses all day long, people make me want to hide under a blanket.

I do not expect anyone to be any better at interaction than I am. Lol, the random cowboy who took over loading Ben for me on Sunday barely said 2 words to me, didn't say any more to Ben, but to watch his body (mmmm nice butt) sorry, body language as he worked with Ben, that was a whole communication there. No he wasn't trying to make a living, but I bet he could, that man is a great communicator, just not with people is all.


----------



## palogal

Those big trainers are mostly marketing...so they need to be better with people IMO if they expect to sell their overpriced products. Clinton Anderson (another beautiful butt) better be talking pretty fast if he wants me to drop money on his products. Sales is about PR. Sounds to me like in this situation, SW did not have it.


----------



## horselessmom

Poneigh said:


> I dont know that we really have enough information to judge Stacy here, so far we just know that the OP asked for a picture and got a picture, it doesnt appear she asked questions or anything and Stacy just ignored her and walked away...I dont think we have enough information without being there or more details from the OP to say even what "her reaction" was.
> 
> Ive never met Stacy Westfall and I probably never will but if I did I wouldnt expect much personal attention from her there is only one of her to go around.


Good point. I thought about it a bit more. At 8 or 9 a kid could totally misinterpret the situation. 

I wonder where were the parents. I talk about these things with my kids, who are 8 and 10. We've attended various events with their "idols" and I always make sure they understand that their "idol" is unlikely to notice them or give them any individual attention. This way they are not disappointed, and if there's any personal interaction, then it is a pleasant surprise.

On the other hand, if I was there with my 8 year old, and SW was standing "doing nothing", I would've helped my kid to communicate. "Hello there, this is my 8 year old, she is a fan, she has a question, do you have a minute?" And if, for example, I got a clear vibe from her that it wasn't a good time, I would've provided my kid with an explanation so that my kid isn't bitter for years. 

I'd also make sure that my kid had specific questions or comments, as not to waste SW's time. 

OP, where were your parents? What's their take on the situation?


----------



## nrhareiner

palogal said:


> Those big trainers are mostly marketing...so they need to be better with people IMO if they expect to sell their overpriced products. Clinton Anderson (another beautiful butt) better be talking pretty fast if he wants me to drop money on his products. Sales is about PR. Sounds to me like in this situation, SW did not have it.


What the OP stated is not the Stacy I know. 

Next the end products she produces is all that is needed. She more then PP or even CA has proven that what she does works. She goes out and proves it. So what if she does not talk for an hour to every person who comes up to her.

Lets put this in anouther way. Take your favorite singer. Now lets say you went to a concert. Would you expenct them to stand around and talk to every person who was there? If they did not. If they ran as fast as they could to the bus and drove away. Would that make you like that persons music any less?


----------



## AlexS

KylieHuitema said:


> and I was expecting to have a conversation with her, and was super nervous. First we went up and asked to take a picture with her and she said yep and we got that. And that whole experience was over. My heart literally shattered. All she was doing was trying to sell her merchandise and standed there.


I don't really understand your problem. You asked for a photo and you got one. You wanted to talk to her, but I don't see where you are saying that you tried to, and she declined. 

Is she supposed to just know that you wanted to talk to her, while you are standing there mute? I am quite sure that if you would have started the conversation that she would have talked to you. 

I follow Stacy on FB. I have seen where she is at expos, and will post her exact seat and row number inviting people to come up and say hi to her while she is just watching from the stands. 

If you wanted to talk to her, but failed to open your mouth - that's your problem, not hers.


----------



## 40232

horselessmom said:


> Good point. I thought about it a bit more. At 8 or 9 a kid could totally misinterpret the situation.
> 
> I wonder where were the parents. I talk about these things with my kids, who are 8 and 10. We've attended various events with their "idols" and I always make sure they understand that their "idol" is unlikely to notice them or give them any individual attention. This way they are not disappointed, and if there's any personal interaction, then it is a pleasant surprise.
> 
> On the other hand, if I was there with my 8 year old, and SW was standing "doing nothing", I would've helped my kid to communicate. "Hello there, this is my 8 year old, she is a fan, she has a question, do you have a minute?" And if, for example, I got a clear vibe from her that it wasn't a good time, I would've provided my kid with an explanation so that my kid isn't bitter for years.
> 
> I'd also make sure that my kid had specific questions or comments, as not to waste SW's time.
> 
> OP, where were your parents? What's their take on the situation?


Okay, I just thought about it, and I must have been 10 or 11. My stepdad was right next to me and was the one to ask for a picture. He isn't quite the guy to help me in any situation since we aren't ever really on the same page, even was I was younger. And as for his take on the situation, I've had years and years of practice of keeping my disapointments and sadness on the inside so I'm sure he never has known.

And for the other posts, he bought the stuff for me. I did have my own spending money with me, and this was an exception as he knew how much of an idol she was to me. (If I remember right, I had to pull out the puppy dog eyes for him to give in)

Also, I was the person to email the support email for her products, and at that age I was mature, and I was capable of writing a business email. (Of course my parents gave it a once over and said okay) but it wasn't like I sent some kind of immature, poorly grammatic email.


And on a bright note, the ball I bought I did have the chance to use it, since my horse likes to kick balls when I ride him so we probably did that once. I followed all the directions of keeping it out of the sun for extended periods of time, and it still managed to continously deflate after reinflating it multiple times. My last memory of is was doing yoga with it, and working on my balance.

But like I said in an above reply, I actually grabbed a exercise ball from our dumpster that lasted longer than the $40 ball. The exercise ball was chewed on for a couple days and thrown around til it popped, but I am glad I atleast got use from it


----------



## palogal

nrhareiner said:


> What the OP stated is not the Stacy I know.
> 
> Next the end products she produces is all that is needed. She more then PP or even CA has proven that what she does works. She goes out and proves it. So what if she does not talk for an hour to every person who comes up to her.
> 
> Lets put this in anouther way. Take your favorite singer. Now lets say you went to a concert. Would you expenct them to stand around and talk to every person who was there? If they did not. If they ran as fast as they could to the bus and drove away. Would that make you like that persons music any less?


No, but I sure would probably buy a t-shirt if he did


----------



## horselessmom

KylieHuitema said:


> Okay, I just thought about it, and I must have been 10 or 11. My stepdad was right next to me and was the one to ask for a picture. He isn't quite the guy to help me in any situation since we aren't ever really on the same page, even was I was younger. And as for his take on the situation, I've had years and years of practice of keeping my disapointments and sadness on the inside so I'm sure he never has known.
> 
> And for the other posts, he bought the stuff for me. I did have my own spending money with me, and this was an exception as he knew how much of an idol she was to me. (If I remember right, I had to pull out the puppy dog eyes for him to give in)
> 
> Also, I was the person to email the support email for her products, and at that age I was mature, and I was capable of writing a business email. (Of course my parents gave it a once over and said okay) but it wasn't like I sent some kind of immature, poorly grammatic email.
> 
> 
> And on a bright note, the ball I bought I did have the chance to use it, since my horse likes to kick balls when I ride him so we probably did that once. I followed all the directions of keeping it out of the sun for extended periods of time, and it still managed to continously deflate after reinflating it multiple times. My last memory of is was doing yoga with it, and working on my balance.
> 
> But like I said in an above reply, I actually grabbed a exercise ball from our dumpster that lasted longer than the $40 ball. The exercise ball was chewed on for a couple days and thrown around til it popped, but I am glad I atleast got use from it


I'm sorry you don't have a good relationship with your stepdad and that he wasn't there for you. I wonder if being there with him colored your experiences as well. 

Those balls are hit and miss. If you go and read reviews on amazon, every one of them will have a review or two that says that the ball didn't inflate. You just got a lemon. 

I'm just curious of your parents harped about spending good money on crappy products afterwards? This could've colored your perceptions as well.

In any case, what you're talking about here is not SW a trainer, and not even SW a person, but SW in one moment in time and you in one moment in time. I'm sure that this interaction affected you in a negative way, and it would've affected me as well as I tend to be sensitive this way, but this was not enough to form any serious impression of her. Jumping thoughts that she's a fraud is not really warranted. You had one crappy experience with her, and that's all. 

Would you want someone to decide that you were a fraud or a bad person, or a bad rider based on just one moment in time they saw you? 

On the other hand, maybe it was a sign that Parelli or someone else would work better for you and your horses. 

But yeah, I think she should've sucked it up and talked to a kid.


----------

